# Screen Cleaner-Too cute



## lallieth (Feb 27, 2008)

Click on the link for your automatic screen cleaner


http://cache.valleywag.com/assets/resources/screenclean.swf


----------



## Halo (Feb 27, 2008)

:love-it:  That is too cute....I want one


----------



## ladylore (Feb 27, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing myself - that's precious. :dog:


----------

